# I Have To Stop This !!



## Billh50 (Feb 26, 2016)

I can't help myself. Sitting in my chair having coffee and next thing I know I am drawing up another project. Started drawing a lathe mounted scribing tool for dials to go with my indexer I haven't even built yet. Haven't finished it yet. Need to make index able stop.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 26, 2016)

I completely understand! I'm always thinking up new projects, largely because I have so little time to work on actual projects  It's a great way to keep the brain lubricated, even if you can't put all of the ideas into action.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 26, 2016)

IDEAS GET EXPENSIVE..


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 26, 2016)

Problem is my project list keeps growing and very little gets done.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 26, 2016)

My list has grown to such size I'll have to live and work till I'm 110 years old, I added a couple years in case I slow down a little in forty years or so.


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 26, 2016)

I was in a wheelchair for 3yrs. Talk about having projects popping out of your head. Between my ideas and the ones I found on this forum I'll be busy for ever.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 26, 2016)

My last idea cost me over 1200.00 to build..but it is cool


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 26, 2016)

All of my projects get finished Before they even make it to the list. No! really they do .













Ya right!!!!!


----------



## kvt (Feb 26, 2016)

Problem is for each project you need a new tool or something, then you wind up with more projects for that one as well.   OK,  I'm a tool junkie


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 26, 2016)

ideas are gifts,
sometimes you share them,
sometimes you accept them,
sometimes you give them away.


----------



## Mark_f (Feb 26, 2016)

Every time I get an idea or see something I like, I have to build one. It is hard to keep up with my brain,  but I try........That is why I'm always building two or three things at the same time. But that darn list just keeps on growing.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Feb 26, 2016)

My imagination and the ideas on the forum have been working a number on my brain. It'll take me another year, or more at my pace, just to get my broken/ crappy machines working
to reasonable tolerances and the project list of tools to make just to do the projects I want will take three or four more.
Not certain if I should be smiling or crying.


----------

